

ASK HN: How to program a quadrotor? - Dimitris

Hello HN!<p>I am here to pick your brains and ask if any of you has experience programming a quad rotor. We(a team of undergraduate students) want to make our own autopilot and we would like people to tell us how to get off the ground. The resources on the internet are not in one place(or even two) and it would save us a lot of time if someone could pinpoint us to some sites to read.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
notwedtm
Checkout the ArduPilot source code:
[http://github.com/diydrones/ardupilot](http://github.com/diydrones/ardupilot)

------
cju
A Galois project:

[http://smaccmpilot.org/](http://smaccmpilot.org/)

[http://corp.galois.com/blog/2013/10/2/smaccmpilot-open-
sourc...](http://corp.galois.com/blog/2013/10/2/smaccmpilot-open-source-
autopilot-software-for-uavs.html)

------
sixothree
[http://ardupilot.com/](http://ardupilot.com/)

[http://www.diydrones.com/notes/ArduPilot](http://www.diydrones.com/notes/ArduPilot)

------
alan_cx
[https://code.google.com/p/simple-flight-
controller/](https://code.google.com/p/simple-flight-controller/)

Any use?

The build log link could also be useful

~~~
Dimitris
thanks! will definitely take a look at it

------
tga
If you don't already know about it, take a look at what the NodeCopter guys
are doing.

[http://nodecopter.com](http://nodecopter.com)

------
sixothree
[http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php](http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php)

